# Need help for my lemon curd



## cuppers (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, recently i try to made lemon curd but i am not satisfied  with the texture. My lemon curd wasn't smooth texture and taste too  eggy. 


Will appreciate if you all can help me out. Thank you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is how I make it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/lemon-curd-a-la-pf-74950.html


----------



## cuppers (Oct 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is how I make it.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/lemon-curd-a-la-pf-74950.html




Thanks Fiona for sharing your recipe. Will try out this weekend and by the way what kind of the egg you using? free range egg? Because my lemon curd so orange color, i am guessing is my egg issues.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2012)

cuppers said:


> Thanks Fiona for sharing your recipe. Will try out this weekend and by the way what kind of the egg you using? free range egg? Because my lemon curd so orange color, i am guessing is my egg issues.



I've made it with both free range and store bought, no difference except for color.  I hope you enjoy this one, others have had good success with it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I've made it with both free range and store bought, no difference except for color.  I hope you enjoy this one, others have had good success with it.



Yes indeed!


----------



## chopper (Oct 30, 2012)

It's so good. You will love it.


----------



## cuppers (Oct 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've made it with both free range and store bought, no difference except for color.  I hope you enjoy this one, others have had good success with it.




Okay, then will change to free range egg and see how it goes. Will let you know the result this weekend. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 3, 2012)

There is an easy microwave lemon curd that you can make, I got the recipe from Masterchef

Click Here


----------



## Lardeffect (Nov 3, 2012)

I did lemon curd from a Michel Roux's book "eggs". It was perfect. It does not use egg whites (lemon curd traditionally does not contain them - they increase the probability of lumps or grains occurring) and the texture is as it should be - very smooth and uniform. It is also incredibly rich - note that it uses more butter than the other recipes for the same amount of lemon. 

The recipe is simple: 
200g butter, diced
200g caster sugar
grated zest and juice of 3 lemons
4 egg yolks (taste-wise it does not matter if they are free-range or not)

Butter, sugar, zest and juice are heated up in a bowl over a saucepan of boiling water (the bowl should not touch the water). When butter is melted, whisk until smooth. At the egg yolks and whisk for 10 minutes until it begins to thicken from the heat. If you want, you can pass it through a sieve to remove the pieces of lemon zest, but I like them. Pour into a jar and leave in the fridge, it will thicken much more - you will be able to pipe it. If you sterilize the jar beforehand, it will keep for about 2 weeks in the fridge. Enjoy!


----------



## cuppers (Nov 3, 2012)

Lardeffect said:


> I did lemon curd from a Michel Roux's book "eggs". It was perfect. It does not use egg whites (lemon curd traditionally does not contain them - they increase the probability of lumps or grains occurring) and the texture is as it should be - very smooth and uniform. It is also incredibly rich - note that it uses more butter than the other recipes for the same amount of lemon.
> 
> The recipe is simple:
> 200g butter, diced
> ...



Thank you Lardeffect. Will try it


----------



## j_hutchins (Dec 30, 2013)

*The most simple lemon curd you will ever make!!!*

INGREDIENTS:​
1/2 C. lemon juice
1 C. sugar
4 whole eggs
4 TBSP room temperature butter (1/2 stick)

Put the butter, eggs, and sugar in the blender, pulse to combine but don't over blend then add the lemon juice and combine. It will look like a coagulated mess but i promise you it won't look that way for long. add the entire bit to your saucepan aNd cook on medium heat. stir constantly. as the butter melts it will begin to look silky and delicious. cook until it reaches 160'F. DO NOT LET IT BOIL. place in a clean jar or crock and allow it to cool completely. 

Tips:
-i like to use a silicon spatula to stir as it gets the bottom and corners better than a whisk or spoon.
-always served lemon curd chilled in any preparation, as the curd warms, even just to room temp, the flavor and aroma of eggs become more prevalent.

I REALLY HOPE YOU ENJOY THIS RECIPE AS MUCH AS I DO!​


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 18, 2014)

j_hutchins said:


> INGREDIENTS:​
> 1/2 C. lemon juice
> 1 C. sugar
> 4 whole eggs
> ...


A bit late to add a comment to this but here goes.

Excellent recipe, J_H. 

 Cuppers, I do have a suggestion to make. I suspect that the texture and flavour in your original effort were unsatisfactory because the mixture got to hot and the eggs effectively scrambled. 

 This is a hint from my Grandmother and always works for me - When you cook it use a double saucepan/bain marie/bowl over a saucepan of simmering water (but don't let the bowl touch the water). Don't try to hurry it - it's the job for a quiet afternoon when there's something interesting on the radio and everyone else is out playing soccer or at the Mall. Don't make too much at a time as it isn't a serious "keeper" - I always reckon on 6-8 weeks unopened in the 'fridge (if it lasts that long when the family find out what you've been up to ).


----------

